# Sorry I missed HAS 2008



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I hope all goes well for you. Next year will be in Ohio and much closer to you


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*get well soon, Clinton!*

We hope you are feeling better soon. -Danno


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

clintonbemrose said:


> I just was released from the hospital after spending 33 days in for severe pains in my legs.
> They found blood clots in both legs and tried to dissolve them. They only were able to help some so I now need to rest and hope that they can continue dissolving. The other prospects are not so good.
> Clint


Boy I don't envy you.
I know what you are going through have had both legs operated on in the last few years for clots and blockages. both have been totally blocked and the pain isn't like anything I have ever had before, much worse.
Get well and follow your doctors advise because he knows what to do or not do so follow it to the letter.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I really missed seeing you. I'm sure we all understand why you weren't there.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

hope you heal up soon


----------

